# Intel launches the 5th gen Intel Core Processor family



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2015)

Intel launches the 5th gen Intel Core Processor family featuring improved graphics and battery life - Tech2



> It is that time of the year, when Intel refreshes its processor line-up. With the CES underway, Intel has announced the mobile fifth generation Intel Core processor family. Since the 5th gen comprises the 14nm processor die (shrunk from Haswell’s 22nm), it represents the ‘tick’ in Intel’s tick-tock cadence, where the ‘tock’ represents a change in the micro-architecture. Intel’s 5th gen Core Processor family will be code named Broadwell.
> 
> The 5th gen Intel Core Processor family will have 10 new 15W processors with Intel HD graphics and 4 new 28W processors with Intel Iris graphics – which is a lot more powerful than HD graphics. Apart from the Core family, there will also be the Intel Pentium and Celeron family of processors for the entry level users.



More reason to wait for a new PC/laptop


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

Now let us wait for real life performance since digits never show the real value


----------



## Gollum (Jan 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Intel launches the 5th gen Intel Core Processor family featuring improved graphics and battery life - Tech2
> 
> 
> 
> More reason to wait for a new PC/laptop



Old news, already used it, does not need fan for heatsink, ultra low voltage and lasts very long on battery.
New HP notebooks are already being tested


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

Now I guess we are about to see the official end of Ultrabook


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

When will the desktop counterpart launch, any ideas ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now I guess we are about to see the official end of Ultrabook



I personally think, Ultrabooks would be much  modified and refined in design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Old news, already used it, does not need fan for heatsink, ultra low voltage and lasts very long on battery.
> New HP notebooks are already being tested



is that so? 

I hope the stupid split up/down arrow keys have been replaced by the normal ones in the newer notebooks.


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> When will the desktop counterpart launch, any ideas ?



Probably Q2 2015 along with mobile quad cores.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I personally think, Ultrabooks would be much  modified and refined in design.



Nah they are already making that Ulv processor go on well. And as a result of it they are using it in a normal class notebook. Ultrabook was meant to be ultra low on both weight and power. But these are now be going to be used as a main stream laptop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Nah they are already making that Ulv processor go on well. And as a result of it they are using it in a normal class notebook. Ultrabook was meant to be ultra low on both weight and power. But these are now be going to be used as a main stream laptop.



Yep,that's the fact also.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2015)

Is broadwell going to be in the same CPU socket? LGA 1150 ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yep,that's the fact also.



BTW how much your lappy weight?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> BTW how much your lappy weight?



2.04 kg


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is broadwell going to be in the same CPU socket? LGA 1150 ?



Yes same as Haswell.


----------



## snap (Jan 8, 2015)

Intel's new Broadwell chips: 10 things you need to know | PCWorld

Will Intel's Skylake CPUs render desktop Broadwell processors irrelevant? | Techradar India

Waiting for skylake seems like a good idea ; )


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

Still nothing beats i5-2500K.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is not much impressive. 2nd gen processors still kick ass.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like we'll have to skip 5th gen and wait for Skylake. Intel's _ticks_ are now becoming more and more worthless. I now think graphene is our only hope for a significant _tock._


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Looks like we'll have to skip 5th gen and wait for Skylake. Intel's _ticks_ are now becoming more and more worthless. I now think graphene is our only hope for a significant _tock._



*high five*

Any ideas when AMD FX series refresh will come out.. ? in lower end segment, the FX 6300 still outclasses most intel chips in similar price point..even the higher end 9XXX series outmatch equivalent intel chips in price/cpu performance and I hope the next FX series could have the same impact ..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2015)

There is still no cost effective way to utilize or synthesize graphene. We can only hope that day comes soon.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is still no cost effective way to utilize or synthesize graphene. We can only hope that day comes soon.



Or maybe quantum? IMB is already making great progress in quantum computing.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> *high five*
> 
> Any ideas when AMD FX series refresh will come out.. ? in lower end segment, the FX 6300 still outclasses most intel chips in similar price point..even the higher end 9XXX series outmatch equivalent intel chips in price/cpu performance and I hope the next FX series could have the same impact ..



I really really hope AMD comes out with something at least competitive, if not better. Intel is making too much from it's monopoly.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Or maybe quantum? IMB is already making great progress in quantum computing.



Quantum computing is still a theory. People still haven't figured out how to build machines that will implement that.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

*Ahem* On topic. I think it would be prudent to wait for Skylake but Skylake will use a different socket. Skylake(mostly Us) will make its appearance at the same time as Broadwell desktops and mobile quads.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2015)

^^ skylake desktop version may take even further.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ skylake desktop version may take even further.



Yes of course. Skylake H proccys(desktops+quad core mobile) will brobably be released in Q1-Q2 2016.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

AMD will do nothing in the CPU department this year. Some APU launch only of worth to OEMs. Intel screwed them real bad. Only hope is in 2016.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmm, I was about to buy a new laptop, should I wait for the new processors or just get one now?


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Hmm, I was about to buy a new laptop, should I wait for the new processors or just get one now?



wait for it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 9, 2015)

i think around 20% improvement over ivy bridge is safe to assume??


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i think around 20% improvement over ivy bridge is safe to assume??



Yes, give or take.  Slightly more perhaps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i think around 20% improvement over ivy bridge is safe to assume??



You have 3770k ,right?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 9, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> You have 3770k ,right?



ya......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

^That 3770k is more than capable to handle every game until mid-late 8th generation


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^That 3770k is more than capable to handle every game until mid-late 8th generation



Well here we may see rich peoples. >.>


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 10, 2015)

when they will be coming to india , and what about pricing ??


----------

